
Google Docs Locks Users Out of Their Files Citing Terms of Service - sds111
https://officechai.com/stories/google-docs-locks-users-files-citing-terms-service-company-apologizes/#sthash.g6YMqQsR.dpbs
======
curtisblaine
> Seems like a lot of people (including journalists) got locked out of their
> Google Docs accounts today.

How is "journalists" different from any other job? Is it worse blocking a
journalist than blocking an accountant, a programmer, a construction worker?
If not, why highlighting "journalists"?

